# odometer/tripometer failure



## Riceman (Jun 17, 2004)

'90 Nissan Stanza XE, 164K miles

Today on the way to work the odometer stopped, as well as the tripometer. Speedometer continues to function fine. After a lot of searching this morning, I've found a couple of other instances of this happening on this car. Is it all that common? Is there a known fix?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

sounds like the speedometer cable isn't fully contacting in the guage cluster. that would be my only guess.


----------

